# Meanwhile, in Florida...



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

This just published today.

http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/southeast/2015/01/26/355344.htm


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

I couldn't get past the fact the guys last name was "Cockream"


----------



## Wamba1 (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/12/18/uber-lyft-driver-insurance/


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Eric K said:


> I couldn't get past the fact the guys last name was "Cockream"


Yeah, I know... unfortunate name.


----------

